# Sasha Vujacic



## sasaint (Jun 28, 2005)

A thread on the Lakers' board claims that the Spurs are interested in Sasha. Even before the WCF, I thought very highly of this guy - great size, excellent shot. Plus, he demonstrated excellent defensive prowess against (an admittedly injured) Manu. He is restricted, but I'd love to see the Spurs pursue him. We've got to get a reliable shooter or two this off-season.

What do you think?


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

I think I shouldnt have started that thread to get ideas in your head :biggrin:

No Machine for you!


----------



## sasaint (Jun 28, 2005)

DaRizzle said:


> I think I shouldnt have started that thread to get ideas in your head :biggrin:
> 
> No Machine for you!


Don't blame yourself. I covet a bunch of your players. I have been especially impressed with Sasha all season. As much as I root against the Lakers, I really do love their roster.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

The Spurs better not try to take Machine away from his home.


----------



## hi im new (Jul 4, 2005)

we want the machine!


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

That'd be freakin awesome, but I don't see him leaving L.A.

BTW, got a link?


----------



## sasaint (Jun 28, 2005)

ezealen said:


> That'd be freakin awesome, but I don't see him leaving L.A.
> 
> BTW, got a link?


Just go to the Lakers' forum. It should be near the top still.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

The only link I see is to hoopshype, but that article was days ago so unless they have an archive, it's gone.


----------



## billfindlay10 (Jan 24, 2003)

Machine will come to Toronto. Play for team with much international flavor...Machine say so!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

billfindlay10 said:


> Machine will come to Toronto. *Play for team with much international flavor*...Machine say so!!!!!!!!!!!


I don't get it, you think he's coming to Toronto or San Antonio? Make up your mind!


----------



## dwight.black (Jun 17, 2008)

http://sportsfeud.blogspot.com/search/label/basketball

--
Great NBA articles... Do you dare to disagree? Please browse our site and let us know what you think of our articles!!!

Adriana Lima and Marko Jaric, Michael Jordan VS. Kobe Bryant, Celtics Chant "MVP" for KOBE!!! .. and a lot more

Check it out!!! Only on Sports Feud


----------

